# Phidippus Only



## DR zuum (May 16, 2006)

Well thought id start a thread devoted only to identified Phidippus species.Here are a few of the types i breed these are new ones.Please feel free to post your Phidippus photos.I was helped a bit by Pronty and MrL and Conipto on photo techniques and settings as i am a novice at photography. I took what they said and applied it hopefully they arent too bad.

Phidippus Johnsoni/ Todd Gearhart stock.

Note the appearance of devil horns by the hairs on her head.



















Phidippus Regius red variant/Todd Gearhart stock













Bedding down for the night.












Phidippus Audax/ Eric weintraub (Boidaddic) stock.Hard to get a cleaner pic of this guy hes always in motion also bites hard as heck very fast and mean.





















Phidippus Borealis Eric Weintraub (Boidaddic) stock
Sealed up in canopy sitting on sack.


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (May 16, 2006)

Beautiful spiders   But shouldn't this be in the true spiders section?


----------



## DR zuum (May 16, 2006)

ShadowSpectrum said:
			
		

> Beautiful spiders   But shouldn't this be in the true spiders section?



Probably it should be i meant to put it there as its strictly for phids.My bad its late im tired,on Fentanyl patches,i was looking at some other salticidae (jumper) pics posted here in this thread forgot and just posted these while still in it.I cant delete it or move it so if a mod feels like moving  it for me thanks id appreciate it.


----------



## T.Raab (May 16, 2006)

Hi,

in general good photos, but they are too dark and the whitebalance is not correct. The moste have an violet gleam/fog. 

Here one of the pics without this gleam and a bit resharped. (The EBV was made with a very simple program at work. - So the result CAN be better with good programs and more time.  )


----------



## tarsier (May 16, 2006)

nice spiders though


----------



## Crimsonpanther (May 16, 2006)

Great Looking spiders .....
are they  jumping spiders ? .....if so how do you house them ? :8o 
Thanks for sharing...:clap:


----------



## DR zuum (May 16, 2006)

T.Raab said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> in general good photos, but they are too dark and the whitebalance is not correct. The moste have an violet gleam/fog.
> 
> Here one of the pics without this gleam and a bit resharped. (The EBV was made with a very simple program at work. - So the result CAN be better with good programs and more time.  )


Thanks for the tips lay the program you used on me and the adjustments you made with it so i can play with it.Without giving me that info you leave me in the dark,as i said im a novice at photography so these were really my first attempts never claimed to be a professional.But as first attempts go i dont think they are too far below par.Just think one day i will have them so lifelike they will jump off the screen and build canopy webs on your monitor while tapdancing to the unholy beat of Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## T.Raab (May 16, 2006)

Hi,

for the "fast" EBV i recommend AcDsee.


----------



## DR zuum (May 16, 2006)

T.Raab said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> for the "fast" EBV i recommend AcDsee.


Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Stefan2209 (May 16, 2006)

Hey,

phantastic pics, thanks for sharing!

Jumpers are to my opinion the hardest-to-shoot spiders ever! Unbelievable what a hard time they can give you to snap just one, single good-looking pic.

This said, i appreciate your work, even if it is your first attempt. 

With my jumpers, i observed they´re a lot more layed back when they´re occupied with feeding. However, you´ll have to accept that your "little subjects" have always "their mouths full", if you decide to use this trick...

@ Timo:

Quite interesting results for just using the EWB of ACDSee  

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## T.Raab (May 16, 2006)

Hi Stefan,

i have here on work only AcDsee v3.1 - very old version but it works as viewer. 
For proper EBV i use Corel X3 - quite better.


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 16, 2006)

great pics reno!  finally got that macro lens??  yea it was a pain to get the ones i took..i only posted the "best" ones.  heh.  hah yea i posted all those field pics in my pic thread in the t section..thought about it after the first lot were posted..then i figured why stop? hah


t. raab...i should probably know this..but what does EBV stand for?  i have photoshop, does this feature go by the same name? or something else?  i would guess image>adjust>?  heh.  thanks.


----------



## T.Raab (May 16, 2006)

Hi,

sorry, EBV is a german shortcut for "electronic picture processing". The feature i used was just a correction of the whitebalance.


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 16, 2006)

T.Raab said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> sorry, EBV is a german shortcut for "electronic picture processing". The feature i used was just a correction of the whitebalance.


ahhh ok..thanks!


----------



## Becca (May 16, 2006)

Wow... they're sooo beautiful! 
I've always wanted some jumpers but haven't seen any for sale in the uk


----------



## T.Raab (May 16, 2006)

Hi,

here is one more:






1. correction of white balance
2. resharp with unsharpmask
3. reducing the noise in the picture


----------



## T.Raab (May 16, 2006)

Hi,

i will show you what you can do with good software:

my first "fast" processing:






my second with better software:


----------



## DR zuum (May 16, 2006)

Right on brother thanks for the tutorial i appreciate it.Im heading out to buy both those programs.:worship:


----------



## Sof (May 16, 2006)

I love these little guys. I caught one in my basement acouple of weeks ago and I've been taking care of it ever since. From my understanding its a Phidippus audax. Mostly black with some white stripes and an orange dot on its rump. Just like the one in this pic. 







Another thing I like about these spiders is their vision, its seems to be very good. It will follow my finger if I move it side to side lol


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 16, 2006)

Sof said:
			
		

> Another thing I like about these spiders is their vision, its seems to be very good. It will follow my finger if I move it side to side lol


yea, they have great vision...i believe its the best of the spider, if not arachnid, world.  (big jumper eyes )


----------



## Keith Richard (May 16, 2006)

Interesting thread (if maybe in the wrong forum). Where would I obtain the regius red variant? That has to be one of the cutest bugs on the planet. I recently offered my finger upto a jumping spider in UK, and the little bugger actually jumped onto it and hopped from one knuckle to another.


----------



## Ewok (May 16, 2006)

Those are great pics! I used to have a female P. ardens, she had an eggsack, took care of it until the eggs hatched an then died  haha


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 16, 2006)

Yes, jumpers are cool. Then only jumpers I've ever raised were ones I caught myself. Fun to raise. Anyone here bred 'em?
(I've only bred like Daring jumpers)


----------



## Sof (May 17, 2006)

I've had a gravid female I caught and didn't know it until I seen all these black dots all over my ceiling lol.

Heres some more pics...


----------



## DR zuum (May 17, 2006)

Nice Phidippus otiosus there Sof,Great shot.


----------



## Sof (May 17, 2006)

I got your pm Dr Zuum, just to clairify though, I found that pic on the net  The one I currently have looks like the first pic I posted. But I found two big audax's (the kind with the white stripes and dots) in my backyard today, I'll get around to catching them and probably take some shots.

Heres another one, Phidippus Mystaceus


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 17, 2006)

haha looks like a punk rocker!     jumpers rule!


----------



## P. Novak (May 17, 2006)

heres one of mine...


----------



## DR zuum (May 18, 2006)

Phidippus borealis from a recent pairing eggs with legs.Used acdsee pro 8 to clean it up a bit,well as best i could.


----------



## swatc1h (May 18, 2006)

What two Photo editing software programs you guys are talking about, i would like to get my hands on it also. I'd always look for keygen types to tell you and if your looking for some.........www.funkysouls.com german website hosting a tons of app/movies/music/etc i currently have 500 plus full albums lolz.


----------



## swatc1h (May 18, 2006)

HOST i meant good quality uploaders link!!!!


----------



## DR zuum (May 18, 2006)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> heres one of mine...


Let us know if she turns black i see some blacking in your second pic,juvies have the lighter color and banding but black out as adults in johnsoni.If she keeps the light color and banding on her legs its Ardens,they are very close in description.


----------



## P. Novak (May 21, 2006)

Alrighty will do, whats the average adult size for this species?


----------



## DR zuum (May 21, 2006)

Most of the adult females i have are at 3/4th to 1 inch.


----------



## Taceas (May 26, 2006)

My new pet, since my real T's are held up in Memphis till tomorrow, I found this little guy trying to impersonate Moses and was floating across the pool. 

They're such adorable little buggers!

Phidippus audax - Daring Jumping Spider







Not the best picture, I know. But she won't sit still and I couldn't even bribe her with some food to sit still. So this will have to suffice for now. =)

....at least I think its female. No 'boxing gloves' on the pedipalps, no sign of tibial spurs, and I see a definite cleft in the ventral abdomen.


----------



## Stefan2209 (May 27, 2006)

Hi,

great pic of a fascinating species, wish we had them here,too!

Thanks for sharing, show some more please, if you have! :worship: 

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Taceas (May 27, 2006)

Just for you Steffan, since I've enjoyed all of your awesome pictures immensely! 

Front:






Dorsal:






Ventral:







Just tell me your secret on how you get them to sit still. Do you cool them down at all before picture shoots?


----------



## Stefan2209 (May 27, 2006)

Whoa,

Thanks, great pics!

Sorry, i really don´t know a trick how to shoot jumpers either. For every single pic i show, that turned out ok, i shot twenty more that turned out bad.

The only thing i came up with to enhance the chances of a good pic, is to shoot them while they´re feeding. Then they´re quite occupied and don´t move so much. However, a drawback with this method is, that your motive always "has its mouth full".... :? 

My last foto-session with my asian jumper however was fairly easy, he didn´t move to much. Don´t know why, but it maybe due to a very recent molt....

Will try this again after its next molt, perhaps this would be a fairly reliable method... However, again this will just work as long, as you have specimen at hand that aren´t adult yet.

Talked to some professionals about this, but even those pro´s didn´t come up with a working trick. One of them said, it took him one day to get one single good pic of a jumper.... Oh dear.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Skypainter (May 28, 2006)

I would have to say that jumpers are my favorite spiders.  I love their personality.  I was in Louisiana a few weeks ago for work.  I do environmental testing and was setting up an ambient air sampler when I noticed a female Phiddipus audax on the telephone pole next to me.  She had made a home behind a metal sign nailed to the pole.  She was very shy and would hide whenever i got near the pole, until I caught her a nice fat juicy katydid.  Before I even placed the katydid on the telephone pole, she came out of her hideout and eyed the katydid like a dog begging to recieve a treat.  She snatched it as soon as I put it in front of her and when I left, I could still see her feasting on it.  The katydid was as big as she was, so she's probably fat and happy now!


----------



## DR zuum (Jun 1, 2006)

Heres the eggs with legs again after a little zuum love.


----------



## DR zuum (Jun 3, 2006)

*Exodus*

Heres the rest of the P. Borealis in thier tube before seperation


----------



## DR zuum (Jun 6, 2006)

A very gravid Phidippus audax female.I'll have some of the more exotic examples/species up soon.I'd like to thank the guys posting in this Phidippus sp. only thread for keeping it real with thier species id and photos.


----------



## Blackrose (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi

I love those big jumpers!
I would like to have some of them!
Is anybody interested to trade some for scolopendras (also rare ones!), spiders (rare ones too!) or tarantulas (nearly every t available, for example P. metallica, P. smithi, C. spec. Singapur...)

Greets
         Andi


----------

